# East Mids January TTOC Meet - Thur 9th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi All

Right, next regular meet will be Thursday 9th January, meeting at the usual place of McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28. If we meet at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

Suggestions for a food venue?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Cya there


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Count me in mate, see you there

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

We have an important meeting at 6pm Thursday so not sure when we can get away. We will turn up but not quite sure when.

How's about at steak at Brinsley Lodge, 56 Mansfield Rd, Brinsley, Nottingham, NG16 5AE ?
Dave & Lynn went there after we recommended it to them & said it was good.

John & Carolyn


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Had Steak in garlic on Sunday night here.

Food here is always great. About time your guys came South :wink: 
http://therisleypark.co.uk/


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nyxx said:


> Had Steak in garlic on Sunday night here.
> 
> Food here is always great. About time your guys came South :wink:
> http://therisleypark.co.uk/


Risley Park sounds good, we used to go there for the meet a long time back.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Menu
http://therisleypark.co.uk/downloads/new website menu 2012 ris, bull, plough, lodge.pdf


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Will struggle with this one chaps. Father has gone in for an operation and need to support Ma and Pa. 
Will see you all next time.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Keith

Sorry to hear about your father hope he gets better soon mate.
Take care mate and hope every thing works out.

See you next time

Phil and jo


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Sorry to hear about your father hope he gets better soon mate.
> Take care mate and hope every thing works out.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Sorry to hear about your father hope he gets better soon mate.
> Take care mate and hope every thing works out.
> ...


Double ditto


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nick have you decided were we are going tonight?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd suggest the Risley park tonight.

I'll still meet at the retail park for half 7 and leave for the pub at 8. So be at the Risley for half 8.

If anyone want to go straight to the pub just let me know.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will meet you there as it's 5 min's from my house.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

We will see you at the pub as well.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Nick,

We'll join you if that's ok.

Are you still going to McArthur Glen first or shall we go straight to the Risley Park?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll still be at McArther Glen for 7:30 - 8:00 and then leave for Risley then.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Not long finish work so will meet you all at the pub.

Cheers.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, great night really enjoyed it.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Yes great night again, see you all again soon. 

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for a superb evening.

I'll look into the tyres and wheel refurbishment tomorrow (and glue my light back together).

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers everyone, good night indeed.

Next month will fall on February 13th for your diary.

Peter, http://www.metalmagicwheelrefurb.co.uk/


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the link.

All I need to do now is make a decision on the tyres. I found this review site but can't remember which ones you recommended last night? :?

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre-Size/ ... -Tyres.htm

ps The sticking my light back together went well. 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=301845&start=15


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Continental, Peter or Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric are also very good.


peter-ss said:


> ps The sticking my light back together went well.


More money saved


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Pete

Glad you got your light fixed, nice job you done. 

Dave exhaust is sounding great now mate lovely sound now mate

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Phil look at PM if you want new sig today

:wink:

EDIT:
40 mins later.......blind as a bat...Phil you now have 30 mins or it's next week


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Don't want to post in the only topic your reading phil.

10 mins to get back to me if you want you new sig to show off, all I want is your members number mate. Read your PM's :roll: it's in your PM box

EDIT: It's in your PM box phil, Job done. 
Hope you like it?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Sorry mate 
Just sent you a pm

Sorry again mate

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Look now!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Nyxx said:


> Continental, Peter or Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric are also very good.
> 
> 
> peter-ss said:
> ...


Any Continental in particular Dave?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will look at mine tomorrow Peter and let you know.


----------



## vaspetrol (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey, 
I should hopefully be coming along on the 13th for my first Audi meet


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

vaspetrol said:


> Hey,
> I should hopefully be coming along on the 13th for my first Audi meet


Great news.
Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

That's great news.

See you at our next meet.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nice one Vas


----------

